# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  مشروع للدستور المصري نقدمة إلى اِلمجلس العسكري

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

مشروع للدستور المصري نقدمة إلى اِلمجلس

----------

